

Liquid aluminum poured into anthills creates stunning sculptures - pier0
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/13/5207824/anthill-art-molten-aluminum

======
bediger4000
Although the end results are very weird, isn't anyone concerned about the
ethical treatment of ants? I mean, all that smoke coming out of the anthill as
they pour in the molten metal - that's got to be Ant Souls, right?

